# T/C Maxi Hunter Issues



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I've shot T/C maxi-hunters out of my old .50 cal for years. I'm letting my brother-in-law use it for his hunt this year. Anyway, we were shooting it this weekend, finished up one box of maxi-hunters and moved on to the next. After three bullets getting jammed in the end of barrel (you'd think we'd learn), trashing my extractor, some drilling, yanking, and cussing, we brought the bullets back to Sportsman's in Logan. They measured them at .505. They said they couldn't take them back because they were opened. Not sure how you know there's a problem unless you open them... So we called T/C and they said they must have had a screwed up lot because they've had lots of calls. We're still trying to work out a refund, but it sounds like they are gonna come through. Anyone had similar issues in the past? Thank heavens we didn't get up on the mountain with only that box to depend on.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is the problem with todays muzzle loaders, there is not a standard bore measurement. T/C uses .501 on theirs where others will use .502, 503, and even .504. I screwed up myself and purchased a mold for a .50 caliber for the T/C maxi-ball and found out too late that it cast bullets at .503 and there was no way that I was going to get it down the bore of my .50 caliber ML.

It seams strange that there was a problem at the T/C factory with the sizing but I guess that anything can happen anymore. Hope it gets taken care of.


----------

